# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 38 )



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

*If you had to pick one artist (woodworker or otherwise) who has most influenced your work, who would it be? And how has that person influenced your work?*
*


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

@woodtickgreg here it is...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think there is one person I could pick. I love Sam Maloof's work and hope to someday be 1/100th the woodworker he was, but that's about it. I see work on this site everyday that influences me to try to be better, plus giving me tons of ideas. There are influences all around us, I just don't know if we realize it. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 18, 2016)

Michelangelo. Because he taught me so much when I use to visit his shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2016)

No one artist but 1918-1939


Tclem said:


> Michelangelo. Because he taught me so much when I use to visit his shop.


Fullofshitalo is what comes to my mind first after reading this....HEAPS of it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2016)

Not a person but the art noveau/ art deco era. This is where we get our ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> No one artist but 1918-1939



So, your middle-age years were the most influential?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tony said:


> So, your middle-age years were the most influential?



Bwaaahahahahahaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2016)

Nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 18, 2016)

Nakashima just because his work reinforces natural form and figure. I can't say I use many of his techniques and certainly with no aptitude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2016)

I like arts and crafts era furniture. But I also love Sam Maloof"s work. The things I like about his work is that he said things should be beautiful as well as functional, pleasing to the eye and to the touch. I love the way he rounded and smoothed all the edges, the way he blended joints together so smoothly.
Frank Loyd Wright and prairie style is another that I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 18, 2016)

ME!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 18, 2016)

Keola Levan Sequira who is my neighbor. He has had his art in the Smithsonian representing all of Hawaii.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Ron Blane. My art teacher all through jr. and sr. high school and the only teacher i ever looked up to. Was a ww2 vet and was as hard to his students as he was to the Germans during the war. He loved pencil and ink and did mostly historical drawings of solders of past wars. Sure do wish he was still around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2016)

Everyone , I look at all of it ,study none of it but try to use the techniques that I can understand and have the tools and skills to accomplish. I have very few original ideas for projects but simply try to duplicate what I like, it usually is so much different from the original that no one can accuse me of copyright infringement I like others really like what nature does

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2016)

_TClem... And, one of these days I'm gonna figure out how to turn one of them Mississippi Michelangelo hairsticks too!_ 


In all honesty, probably my father. He did a little time in a cabinet shop as a young man, before accepting a position with the US Post Office. All his spare time back then was spent sawing up every scrap piece of lumber he could lay his hands on to make a beehive out of it. Yeah, beehives aren't glamorous, I know, but when you're a little guy getting to hang out with dad in the woodshop all day, pounding nails into scrap boards, is pretty cool.

He has over the years built a couple pieces of furniture. Dining Room Table and benches he built in 1978 I think it was, are still in the house today, still plenty tight, and having been refinished once or twice, still in awesome shape. Can't say that he's ever built anything real awe inspiring, or artsy, but he instilled a love for working with wood in me. From there Nature took over.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 18, 2016)

I really can't point out or blame anybody. I love working with wood, be it flat work, furniture, turning--- I love it all. My Dad would just say: "whatever you do..... Do it well!" All my life I've been a fast learner and had the gift/curse of when I see it..... well... I can usually do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 19, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Nakashima just because his work reinforces natural form and figure. I can't say I use many of his techniques and certainly with no aptitude.




Do you have his book??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 19, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Do you have his book??
> 
> View attachment 113817
> 
> View attachment 113818


I have tons of woodworking books but not that one.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm not sure there's any one person. I see different things that I'd like to try. There are some things I don't like and have no intention of trying to emulate them as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I have tons of woodworking books but not that one.


It's fantastic. One of the best 'wood Lady Gaga' I've ever bought.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn. I didn't say wood Lady Gaga. I said wood Lady Gaga.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Can't say that word here bro....lol


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> Damn. I didn't say wood Lady Gaga. I said wood Lady Gaga.



??????????


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

It's a word that begins with the letter P....


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 19, 2016)

But people post pics of wood Lady Gaga all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Sep 19, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rm-hit-Britain-decade--dress-crepe-paper.html







Gaga's 'wood' dress was made by Lebanese independant artisan Assaad Awad who is based in Madrid, who has also worked with Madonna.

The dress is made entirely out of very thin pine wood layers from Asturias in the north of Spain, it was then stitched on a couture dress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2016)

For me I can't say a specific person but the arts and crafts and mission style work has influenced what I try to build in my shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

